# Общедоступные форумы > Репортажи >  Наши собаки!

## Tatjana

Сюда буду складывать фотографии собак,  которых под моим руководством обучают, а я их фотографирую!. :Ab: 

Кане корса Цезарь

----------


## Tatjana

Кане корсо Буч

----------


## Tatjana

Немецкая овчарка Камила

----------


## Tatjana

Папильон Лесси.

----------


## Tatjana

Роттвейлер Ганс ( Nick v. hause Neubrand)

----------


## Tatjana

Немецкая овчарка Прада

----------

